# humidity sensor



## njdawee (13 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير

انا ابحث عن معلومات عن humidity sensor (حساس الرطوبه) 
وانا طالب في مشروع عن كيفيه تطوير حساس للرطوبه النسبيه داخل فرن لحفظ الطعام عن طريق قياس الحراره والرطوبه داخل الفرن 

الرجاء المساعده من عنده خلفيه عن الموضوع

وشكرا


----------



## khabbaz (31 أكتوبر 2010)

والله انا نفس الشي عندي مشرووع و احتاج حساس رطوبه 
انا شريت pic 16f84a
وعندي نوعين من الحساس
الاول HIH4000-0739
http://www.nearsys.com/catalog/sensor/hih4000.pdf

الثاني اسمه HS-12SP 
صراحه ما لقيت داتا شييت بلمواقع ولاكن متوفره عندي 
اهو يعمل على اسا مقاومه متغيره ولغريب فيي انه يشتغل على 1v AC 

وابي اوصله على ريلاي عشان يفتح على قيمه معينه ؟؟ ممكن تساعدني بهل شي لانه انا شوي ضايع لاني هندسه ميكانيكيه


----------

